# In the hall of the Mountain king piano cover



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just posted a piano version for this scene of the Peer Gynt suite if you want to have a look (it is a paraphrase):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0QVK...ature=youtu.be

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I get an error message.


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

You are right, here is the valid link:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Hehe, cool! I like that piece.


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Maestro, glad you enjoyed it''


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I also get an error message.


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Please try with the following link:


----------

